# I've never been PC



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

To all on the forum its a time of family, Thanks and giving, so regardless of your beliefs MERRY CHRISTMAS and a Joyous New Year,

May the new season of golf drop your score by 5 strokes


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Same to You, and Yours......:thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

and also to you and your family, and to all on this board


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

Same to you guys.

It's been a great experience being part of this forum and I look forward to learning and sharing more about the game of golf in 2011.

Cheers.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

And a Merry Christmas to you all.

I hope 2011 brings you good health, good wealth and low scores - unless its stableford.


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone! 

I'm in my new house on the golf course, best Christmas gift ever was playing the holes behind my house yesterday when the snow had all melted off the grass. I'm not set up with internet yet in my new place, but I will check back in asap.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Yep.. Merry Christmas and to all a great, golfing New Year.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Merry christmas to you all and happy honica to you Dennis and anyone else with that fate!!!! May your day be filled with family and joy and birdies!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Time to jump on the Aussie tee box here. Remember in the english language, Luke my friend,we have present, past and future tense in our words. you'll agree with that I hope. last year it was swang, sounded like you were telling your proctologist about your longest drive at the moment of the rubber glover. Now I must inform you of the Hebrew/Jewish word for the lighting of the Menorah. The holiday is known as Hanuka ...the Maccabees is good reading

It's the start and end of a year this is just a little ribbing:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks Bob do you know I even googled it to check if I spelt it right and I found the same spell with details and thought I was right but the wife let me know I was wrong even before you did!


----------

